

Wants anybody buy an aircraft carrier? - ikonos_de
http://www.edisposals.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Disposals-Public-Site/en_US/-/GBP/ViewProductDetail-Start;pgid=MieqQ4wkQg8000ArvQ_8K1sp0000I74u3Rk7;sid=R_6Ie6R0n_6YbeiN36-YaQy0kjNL5XG5hGA=?ProductUUID=38jAqBIQwVwAAAEsaApaBWLN&CatalogCategoryID=VaLAqBELPagAAAED8GeasfoP&JumpTo=OfferList

======
noonespecial
Call the seasteaders. It's right up their alley I think.

------
spc476
I have visions of _Snow Crash_ running through my head.

------
bd_at_rivenhill
Wonder what the minimum bid is on this thing, it would be a hell of a super-
yacht.

~~~
m0nastic
I would think that it would make a terrible super-yacht. The interior would
have to be completely redone, and I think the average fuel consumption for a
non-nuclear powered aircraft carrier is ~ 6 inches/gallon.

The only appeal of an aircraft carrier from a usability perspective is it's
intended purpose of landing aircraft (otherwise you'd be much better off with
a cruiser); so unless you are planning on landing aircraft (and have both the
necessary crew and an aircraft capable of a carrier landing), it's sort of
silly.

~~~
hugh3
Also, the only aircraft this thing can actually handle are Harriers and
helicopters. And nobody will sell you a Harrier. So all you've got is a yacht
with an oversized helipad, which is no better than any other billionaire.

~~~
tapiwa
Was talking to my brother about this earlier today, and I was saying the exact
same thing.

As a purchase goes, it is totally pointless. Even as a golf course ... it
would be a very boring course.

Given the size of the thing, the crew you would need for it, that it is at
best a glorified helipad, and one that is nearly 40 years old,

------
thegyppo
My Uncle used to serve on the Invincible, heard lots of incredible stories.
Can't imagine they'd sell this to just anyone with a load of cash though?

------
TamDenholm
Its the kind of thing you buy just so you can say you have one. Probably one
of the more unique chat up lines.

------
rwhitman
I love that you can add it to your shopping cart

------
brudgers
I'm thinking pirate radio...with its own CAP.

------
tommoor
Added to wishlist.

